# pain meds for period...



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

for those of you that are ibs-c what pain meds do you take that wont severely constipate you? thanks


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried a new drug called Ponstel a while back. It didn't help with my pain, but perhaps it will help you. I think I had the best luck with 800mg of motrin. Things always got 'moving' better for me during my period time so I didn't deal with C and pms at the same time. Mindy


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

I use Colace Stool Softener, sometime Miralax, but right now just Colace, due to trying to get pregnant. I don't have too much problem around my period with C, thankfully, but I use Colace, and it does help. I have had IBS-C for 4 years and those are the 2 stool softeners that worked for me.


----------

